# Cheap Wax Iron.



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm from Australia, and it's practically impossible to buy a ski/snowboard wax iron from ebay or any other trading post. The items from USA are pretty cheap, but the cheapest shipping rate for an iron i've seen is $41 AUD. which means i'd be paying around $120 AUD for just a waxing iron...

So i had a look around for just a small clothes iron with a base with no or few holes in it, and found this straight away: Mini Steam Iron with Brush : oo.com.au










According to the site it has a teflon base, 80°C - 210°C temperature range, base plate dimensions 17 x 8.5 cm and the best thing is it's only $29 AUD including postage.


This is the base: 










I'd be grateful if you guys would let me know if this would be ideal for waxing my board (never been waxed before or ridden, still has the factory coat on it) before the season starts, and to continue using it until it breaks or i find a really cheap proper iron. 

I've got at least 5 days to wait, as i only just transferred money into my paypal account for a purchase. The Link at the top also has more pictures on it.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Anything that gets hot is fine bro, Just make sure the wax doesn't smoke when your melting it on. I'm a bit nitpicky when I wax my snowboards though so I got a snowboard specific iron. It has a flat square base with no holes it also has a temperature gauge, it's not necessary though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

That doesn't look too bad. The holes can hold dirt and other crap, so if you can find one w/o it'd be better. That seems pretty tough these days. I'm surprised this one has so few holes. It'll work though.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

earlvb said:


> I'm surprised this one has so few holes. It'll work though.


Yeah first site i looked at was loaded with little irons like these, i was stoked.


Thanks for the advice guys, i'll grab it in a few days.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

It'll work fine. The iron I use is from Walmart, has a ton of holes in it and I've waxed my boards for several seasons without any issues.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

ha ha thanks DC5R, also just thinking of grabbing some wax," Bar of Red Pro-Tech Tuning Universal
Hydrocarbon Speed Wax, 80 grams " 
I assumed red coloured wax was for warmer conditions, not all temperatures (as universal suggests) do you guys reckon this would be ok for all season? it also comes with yellow spring wax 80 grams.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

DC5R said:


> It'll work fine. The iron I use is from Walmart, has a ton of holes in it and I've waxed my boards for several seasons without any issues.


Mine is from the Salvation Army store...$6...lotsa holes...no problem. Go easy on the heat setting...mine works around "2".


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ya you'll be fine with that just dont do something dumb and like fill it with water and use the spray


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Ya you'll be fine with that just dont do something dumb and like fill it with water and use the spray


ha ha ha don't worry, i wont.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Ya you'll be fine with that just dont do something dumb and like fill it with water and use the spray


I thought you where supposed to use the steam setting to help cool and set the wax deep into the base. 




Note /\ sarcasm. I do not take responsibility for your steam waxing your board.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

tozab said:


> ha ha thanks DC5R, also just thinking of grabbing some wax," Bar of Red Pro-Tech Tuning Universal
> Hydrocarbon Speed Wax, 80 grams "
> I assumed red coloured wax was for warmer conditions, not all temperatures (as universal suggests) do you guys reckon this would be ok for all season? it also comes with yellow spring wax 80 grams.


Sounds like universal is all-temperature, and the yellow spring wax that you said comes with it is warm temperature. But that's just me. What brand is the wax and what company? They might list it on their website.

At the price of your budget iron, it seems like you can get 3 of those and last you for at least 8 years (that's if you use the iron for 2 years each). Sounds like a great idea!

Tell us how it goes if you actually decide on waxing your board early in the off-season.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

I especially a good starching as well...really helps to eliminate wrinkles....smoother ride


----------

